# Elisez votre Pascal77 du jour !!!



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

Bon. C'est pas tous les jours, j'ouvre un fil !

Alors malheureusement, je suis bien placé pour le savoir, ce que je fais est certainement répréhensible au vu des us et coutumes régissant ce berceau de la finesse et de l'intelligence créative. Oui, des sujets similaires ont déjà été ouverts et ont péri. Par ma main pour la plupart. Mais que voulez-vous que celui qui n'a jamais pêché me jette la première pierre.

Alors je vous arrête tout de suite : ceci n'est pas un fil dont nous pourrons être fiers plus tard. Il ne fera pas appel à votre sensibilité créative. Nous ne ressortirons pas de sa lecture grandis, éveillés, ni encore moins émerveillés.
Non.
Je ne peux qu'ouvrir un fil conforme à ce que je sais faire le mieux : me payer la fiole de mes camarades membres de ce forum.

Ainsi, à l'instar du fil de mon illustre compère macmarco avec son "et dire que j'ai raté ça", moi, je propose de ne rien rater. Nuance toutefois : plutôt qu'une incitation à aller pourrir d'autres fils, je propose ici même d'attirer l'attention QUOTIDIENNEMENT sur UN SEUL post absolument débile que l'un ou l'autre commettrons (oui, avec un S. Je n'ai pas l'outrecuidance de penser que vous seuls êtes capables d'être nazes à chier. Moi-même je pense avoir de réelles capacités en la matière). Juste un petit travail de rapporteur, pas d'archiviste, pour pointer le fait que non, Pascal 77 n'est pas le seul à pouvoir écrire les pages les plus <mets ici le qualificatif qui résume le fond de ta pensée> de l'almanach Vermot.

En lice pour noircir les pages de l'édition 2009 !
Fourbissez vos armes !

Et pour bien débuter, voici mon champion du jour :



iDuck a dit:


> Et fais attention à ne pas dire de bêtises... de Cambrai.
> 
> Allez zou ! Je sors.



Evidemment, souvent il faudra resituer la répartie dans son contexte pour déguster le sel du ridicule, mais pour ça, point besoin de commentaires ou d'explications superfétatoires, ça va très certainement partir en quenouilles suffisamment rapidement !



(Et bien entendu, prenez ça avec du recul si je vous épingle ici. C'est certainement parce que je vous trouve un intérêt tout autre que quelconque )


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Janvier 2008)

Bien.
Bien, bien.
Enfin un fil où on pourra lire des conneries écrites ici sans avoir à lire le forum.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

Oah&#8230; ben si t'aimes pas t'es pas obligé d'en dégoûter les autres mon canard   Après tout, si tu avais préféré que je poste un fil pour demander où trouver des échasses à ressort, il t'aurait suffi de me le dire gentiment


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Janvier 2008)

Oh mais qu'il est suce et ptible ! Où t'as vu que je dénigrais, hein ?
Je dis que c'est bien. Que pour moi qui ai plus le temps de lire les forums, là, je pourrais déguster les perles sans les huitres, que c'est tout bénef.
J'aime.
Ça te va ou il faut que mette des smileys ?
Comme ça ?
:love: :rateau: :love:

Ces bouffeurs de piquets, ils supportent pas les virages à compression, que voulez-vous que je vous dise.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ou feu mammy ecrasait les prout, je comprends


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=202892


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2008)

Chouette, certains prétendent que je raconte que des conneries, voilà un fil où je vais pouvoir dire les leurs, maintenant :love: 


EDIT : Chaton, on a le droit de ressortir de vieux dossiers ? :rateau:

EDIT bis :


BackCat a dit:


> Pascal77



J'insiste : c'est Pascal[espace]77 

EDIT ter : Tiens, j'en ai trouvé un, dans le fil de naas sur les échasses 


xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Ce genre de truc, les filles ça les chasse...
> Désolé !   ​


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (22 Janvier 2008)

J'aime qu'on site mes pensées ​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> J'aime qu'on site mes pensées ​


L'un de nous deux n'a rien compris au sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> J'aime qu'on site mes pensées ​


Pensée ? C'est pas un peu présomptueux ? :mouais:


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> J'aime qu'on site mes pensées ​


... et qu'on pense mes cités.

"Citer" En bas du message à droite...

BackCat mon gros minou, tu sembles t'ennuyer depuis que tu as rendu ton tablier !


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (22 Janvier 2008)

Wwouhaaaaaaaaa regardez...une fuite de second degrée....quel dommage que le nombres de posts influe sur le sentiment de superiorité :mouais:​ 
et je m'excuse pour la faute sur "site" au lieu de "cite" ...deformation professionnelle​


----------



## viruce (22 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> normal, on dit bien " Bompi bon oeil "
> 
> xxRocknrollxx rocks....​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Wwouhaaaaaaaaa regardez...une fuite de second degrée....quel dommage que le nombres de posts influe sur le sentiment de superiorité :mouais:​
> et je m'excuse pour la faute sur "site" au lieu de "cite" ...deformation professionnelle​


Pas tous les jours facile d'assumer l'image qu'on donne aux autres, hein ?


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> J'aime qu'on site mes pensées ​



Normal, il faut bien les mettre quelque part


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (22 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Pas tous les jours facile d'assumer l'image qu'on donne aux autres, hein ?


 
et c'est au pied du mur qu'on voit le mieux le mur ! car qui vole un oeuf vole un boeuf....​


----------



## Arlequin (22 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca doit être ça l'alternance : après le lâché de nioubs, le léché d'anciens.


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Wwouhaaaaaaaaa regardez...une fuite de second degrée....quel dommage que le nombres de posts influe sur le sentiment de superiorité :mouais:​
> et je m'excuse pour la faute sur "site" au lieu de "cite" ...deformation professionnelle​





BackCat a dit:


> Pas tous les jours facile d'assumer l'image qu'on donne aux autres, hein ?





xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> ​
> et c'est au pied du mur qu'on voit le mieux le mur ! car qui volle un oeuf volle un boeuf....​


----------



## whiplash (22 Janvier 2008)

je suis tombé sur ceci dans un fil ou l'on se noyait dans les additions et multiplications de format de DD et de mémoire flash....



jpmiss a dit:


> Parce que



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=202629


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2008)

Eh ouais!  :king:

Moi aussi j'en ai un:



PonkHead a dit:


> * "La vanne Apple du lundi" - avec en ouverture Macbook s'en va t'en guAIR, mironton, mironton... Ah ah ah !


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2008)

L'_odré_ du jour... 


odré a dit:


> La so6 n'a pas de signature à jour.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

Y'en avait une dix fois mieux dans Présentez vous, je suis déçue, mais déçue ...


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2008)

Arf...
C'est sûr, on peut pas parler de la Lune tous les jours... 




Édit: Lune ou Soleil, me souviens plus...


----------



## Craquounette (23 Janvier 2008)

Je trouve que le sudiste "faiseur de vent" ne se débrouille pas mal 



Lila a dit:


> _"Bonjour, je me présente, Crakou, suissesse, cuisses chocolatées, défenseuse de faux cils...."_



_Oui bon ça parle de moi, je sais... mais j'aime bien ce jeu de mot_


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Arf...
> C'est sûr, on peut pas parler de la Lune tous les jours...
> 
> 
> ...


C'était le Soleil, odré...  
Pour l'éducation des nioubes _(une madeleine pour les autres)...  
Lire les posts après, aussi..._


:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>



Elle a de grosses cuisses, mais on y déboîterait bien le bassin quand même...


----------



## Nobody (23 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Elle a de grosses cuisses, mais on y déboîterait bien le bassin quand même...



Oulaa... C'est un coup à se retrouver en salle de réa, ça...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'était le Soleil, odré...
> Pour l'éducation des nioubes _(une madeleine pour les autres)...
> Lire les posts après, aussi..._
> 
> ...



'Foiré


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Hé, dans le fil de Backcat, on a le droit de mettre des citations tirées *d'ici*?





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan


----------



## iShin (23 Janvier 2008)

J'ai mon champion  



free00 a dit:


> Msn -> aMsn
> Emule ->aMule
> Vista -> astlaVista (c'est une blague...)


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



Allez! Cherche! Cherche!


----------



## fredintosh (23 Janvier 2008)

Trouvé aujourd'hui dans un fil qui connaît des hauts et des bas.  
:sleep: Ça doit sans doute être rigolo, puisqu'il y a un smiley à la fin.  
Mais si quelqu'un peu m'expliquer la vanne...



Sindanárië a dit:


> *FLOOD POWAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Mouahahahahahahahahahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2008)

Qui donnent dans la facilité 



Louvian a dit:


> Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac, j'ai un G5 Intel





melaure a dit:


> C'est quoi ça ? Un hybride avec un proc PPC et un proc Intel ?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Janvier 2008)

tadaaam



MortyBlake a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, quand tu ne mets pas le bouchon, tu restes en carafe ???
> :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> tadaaam



Ah non, là, c'est classé "private joke", tu peux pas comprendre, un délire entre lui et moi !


----------



## meskh (24 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Ah bah c'est sur ! Lalis on va lalir mais surement pas lélir ! ​




Si je puis me permettre ..... :mouais:

Bien à vous


----------



## Arlequin (24 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah non, là, c'est classé "private joke", tu peux pas comprendre, un délire entre lui et moi !


 
n'a'fout..... jeu de mots à deux balles, paf, épinglé


----------



## Arlequin (24 Janvier 2008)

pascal  



pascalformac a dit:


> il est bien le webmail zizi.com?
> Pas trop long à ...charger?
> ( oulàààà limite limite)


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> pascal


et encore  je suis resté volontairement sobre, j'aurai facilement pu écrire d'autres choses j'ai comment dire?
Mis un frein (comme dirait un prof d'ana -path)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Un Américain se trompe de valise à l'aéroport et y découvre... un chaton.
> 
> BackCat est-il encore par Minou ?





al02 a dit:


> melaure a dit:
> 
> 
> > 6-2, 6-3, 6-2
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Qu'ouis je ? Il existerais d'autres lecteurs MP3 que les Ipod ?
> Surement des lecteurs de seconde Zune !  ​




Quel succès! 

edit : je me demande s'il n'y en pas qui le font exprès histoire de se retrouver dans ce fil.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (24 Janvier 2008)

Perso, des merdes comme ça j'en dit toute la journée


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

Bon je vais arrêter de poster ici alors...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Perso, des merdes comme ça j'en dit toute la journée


Et ça te fait marrer?


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (24 Janvier 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et ça te fait marrer?


Biensur que non, je suis payé pour ça ! Microsoft me donne 2,33 euros par blague pourri !​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

T'es vraiment un champion du monde, toi.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> comme autre y avait : l'amour ça rend beau les laids.. ca rambo lélé..
> la meilleure, moi j'dis



Sans doutes sur l'air de big bisou


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

attention: mon nom est john





john rambo


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

Hé John, tu veux rajeunir ?
Va travailler au jardin...

... là où Rambo bine.


( Oui, oui, je sais, le sujet c'est de mettre les vannes poucrates des autres, pas d'en faire des exprès pour le fil, je sais.
Pendez-moi ! )


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Sans doutes sur l'air de big bisou


ah ouais c'est comme ça !?? bon, alors ça va être comme au catch : tous les coups son permis. Uppercut et triple manchettes.. de Paris Match ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Perso, des merdes comme ça j'en dit toute la journée


Va te laver la bouche au canard-WC !


----------



## g.robinson (25 Janvier 2008)

C'est le souk ici ! Pourtant l'idée  de départ de Backcat est bonne ...

On peut lire ici


drkiriko a dit:


> bonjour!
> j'ai un powerbook acheté voici 2 ans (donc l'ancien) et je m'aperçois que j'ai de plus en plus de mal à bien voir. Je pourrais agrandir, mais j'envisage ceci, plutôt:
> Si je reliais à mon pb le nouveau clavier que mac vient de sortir (compatible avec X 10.4.10, dit-on)? Je demande l'avis de la (toujours) sympathique communauté! Merci d'avance!


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> C'est le souk ici ! Pourtant l'idée  de départ de Backcat est bonne ...
> 
> On peut lire ici


Outre le fait que cela soit très drôle, il est où le rapport entre ton post et le fil de BackCat ?


----------



## g.robinson (25 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> ...
> Je ne peux qu'ouvrir un fil conforme à ce que je sais faire le mieux : me payer la fiole de mes camarades membres de ce forum....
> 
> ....Juste *un petit travail de rapporteur*, pas d'archiviste, pour pointer le fait que non, Pascal 77 n'est pas le seul à pouvoir écrire les pages les plus <mets ici le qualificatif qui résume le fond de ta pensée> de l'almanach Vermot.



:rose: je ne sais plus lire ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> :rose: je ne sais plus lire ?



Il faut que ça soit des jeux de mots, comme Pascal 77 en fait souvent...


----------



## whiplash (25 Janvier 2008)

répondant à kk1 qui se marrait d'Amok ...



naas a dit:


> L'amokerie c'est pas bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il faut que ça soit des jeux de mots, comme Pascal 77 en fait souvent...



Incroyable, ce qu'une réputation surfaite vous colle à la peau ... 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

Alors, ça y est ?

BackCat change, il se transforme...

Bientôt sur nos écrans :
"L'air du au temps pour moi (une mosaïque de tartes dans la gueule)"


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Incroyable, ce qu'une réputation surfaite vous colle à la peau ...


c'est  peut etre à cause de ton survête qui te colle à la peau

( normal tu sues sang et eau à moderer ...)

Faudrait peut être ouvrir une cagnotte pour ses pots lou pascalou....
( quoique quoique , l'eau en carafe ne peut pas légalement lui être refusée par le tenancier , et comme  il est sympa il fera pas d'histoire)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( normal tu sues sang et eau à moderer ...)



Là, tu me surestimes, je ne modère pas dans le sang, quant à l'eau, ça ne peut pas faire de mal ... tant qu'on la réserve à un usage externe


----------



## fredintosh (26 Janvier 2008)

On peut citer des commentaires de profils ? 



			
				jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Vous auriez pas un doliprane ?
> 
> Zamal à la tête.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> On peut citer des commentaires de profils ?



Ben moi je trouve ça moyen de citer les commentaires de profil.


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2008)

whiplash a dit:


> répondant à kk1 qui se marrait d'Amok ...



déjà fait mille fois (et plus encore) par votre serviteur avec l'Amok do Cadiz, l'amokette (supermoquette n'était pas encore inscrit), l'amok tard voire l'amok de tout mais pas avec tout le monde 

naméo


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2008)

Tu as oublié nadine


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Tu as oublié nadine



jamais je n'oublie Nadine (vu que c'est le prénom de mon ex-belle-mère)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> P77 est un membre des fatals picards !



Euuh ... Nan, moi, la seul Nadine que j'ai interprété est celle ci ! 

je ne suis pas picard (ce dont je ne tire d'ailleurs aucune fierté), et encore moins fatal (là par contre ...)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

Morceau choisi, pour éclairer le champ sémantique du fil :


BackCat a dit:


> [&#8230;] Nuance toutefois : plutôt qu'une incitation à aller pourrir d'autres fils, je propose ici même d'attirer l'attention QUOTIDIENNEMENT sur UN SEUL post absolument débile que l'un ou l'autre commettrons




Et donc&#8230;


xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> bah je pense pas , mais certains individus n'aiment pas me voir dans le coin, alors je me desinscrit pour faire plaisirà leur ego




  
J'aurais pu en prendre plein d'autre, mais là, un expert archi UNIX qui fait de la psychologie, ça m'a toujours fait hurler de rire 

(ouille&#8230; mon légo m'a fait mal encore une fois&#8230;  je repasse aux Clipo® )


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2008)

Magnifique. 



fabricepsb a dit:


> En fait Onyx dans sa version 1.9.1 efface tout le contenu du dossier Home qua d vous souhaiter effacer les caches des logiciels.


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Janvier 2008)

chez Web'o, y'a tous c'qui faut, des fous et des marteaux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> ... je repasse aux Clipo®



Tourne-toi un peu, que je me clipse... Lààààààààààààà... Voilàààààààààà... :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Janvier 2008)

t'aurais pas couché avec l'écrieur toi par hasard ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> t'aurais pas couché avec l'écrieur toi par hasard ?



Je ne met pas mes organes génitaux dans de la vermine communiste moi, Môôôssieur!...


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Janvier 2008)

dommage, j'avais un MacMini offert par Mackie-Capitaliste à gagner :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Janvier 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Que tu supprimes mon post, je le conçois parfaitement. Par contre, agir ainsi à l'intérieur de mon écrit sans le signaler, c'est de la manipulation. Et ça, c'est du passage de bornes que tu aurais dû t'interdire. C'est une sorte de viol. Je n'ai pas l'impression que tu t'en rendes bien compte. Aimerais-tu que quelqu'un s'introduise dans tes écrits et déforme ta pensée? Qu'il fasse en sorte que des lecteurs croient que tu penses ceci ou cela? Alors bien entendu tu n'as pas déformé ma pensée en mettant un lien sur ma phrase mais l'acte est aussi violent. Et si tu as fait ça, il se pourrait que tu ailles plus loin la prochaine fois. J'espère que tu en tireras la leçon et que ça ne se reproduira plus.




Impayable je vous dis!


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2008)

De quel modo parle t'il ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> De quel modo parle t'il ?


Un modo? Pfff. du menu fretin :style:


----------



## Nobody (26 Janvier 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un modo? Pfff. du menu fretin :style:



Pas mieux.


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> On peut citer des commentaires de profils ?



J'ai dit ça moi ? Je suis un peu déçu, c'est de la vanne d'appéritif, ça, tout au plus.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

xanadu a dit:


>


 
il parle une drôle de langue _xanadu_.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

Gagnant toutes catégories - puisque de quelques signes il peut nous faire l'intégrale de Pascal 77 et de tous ses produits dérivés.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il parle une drôle de langue _xanadu_.



Il dérive en somme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> il peut nous faire l'intégrale de Pascal 77



Ouais, par la méthode discrète ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais, par la méthode discrète ?


 
non, par le calcul intégral...


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2008)

N'est perien qui veux


----------



## al02 (29 Janvier 2008)

Il népérien pour attendre.


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2008)

zéro !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

oui oui oui. Niveau conneries, vous êtes au taquet, c'est clair, personne ne vous l'enlèvera  Mais vous n'avez pas bien compris le but du fil, n'est-ce pas ? 

Si ? 

Ah&#8230;
Là, évidemment&#8230;

:affraid:


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Janvier 2008)

çe t'attires on dirait  







charogne souriante va


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais vous n'avez pas bien compris le but du fil, n'est-ce pas ?



c'est de la triche, de mettre  un fil a un ballon  :rateau:


----------



## MortyBlake (29 Janvier 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> les conteneurs .mp4, .m4v et .mov sont lisibles par l'iphone
> 
> pour être plus précis :
> 
> ...



Cons teneurs ? ou cons tenus ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et pour bien montrer à quel point nous sommes jovial et accueillants, je le nome même porte-parole-en-cas-de-besoin !
> 
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> ...



Ha, ces jeux de mots laids


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Ha, ces jeux de mots laids


 
*ponkhead* fait du vélo, maintenant ?


----------



## g.robinson (31 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *ponkhead* fait du vélo, maintenant ?



Tu as donc compris ! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2008)

J'ai bien fait de regarder "confessions intimes" mardi soir...


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> c'est de la triche, de mettre  un fil a un ballon  :rateau:


 te dégonfles pas, ça vas faire un appel d'air


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Ma reine est Fée Line
> 
> Ceci étant dit, j'ai attrappé un virus hier:rose: , tousss-Touss, Mouch-Mouch  S******e de PC.



:mouais:


----------



## Nobody (4 Février 2008)

Héhé... Ou quand l'humour est involontaire...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Héhé... Ou quand l'humour est involontaire...



 M'en fous les références sont toutes dans le même coin maintenant ...

C'est ça de faire une recherche par message, t'attéris n'importe où.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2008)

Alex543 a dit:


> Alors pour la taille du pète c'est minime, à peu près un pixel. (...) Cela semble un creux ou une bosse car lorsque que j'ai passé le doigt, je sens une petite résistance. Je n le ferai d'ailleurs plus. Il ne se voit que sous certains angles que très rarement. Ce pète ne peu provenir de moi.



:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2008)

petit pour un pète...


----------



## MortyBlake (10 Février 2008)

La discussion la plus courte de l'histoire de MacG ?

*Ici*


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2008)

MortyBlake a dit:


> La discussion la plus courte de l'histoire de MacG ?
> 
> *Ici*



Ah ça !... Pour être concis, c'est concis !


----------



## NED (11 Février 2008)

MortyBlake a dit:


> La discussion la plus courte de l'histoire de MacG ?
> *Ici*



Morty t'es pas venu à l'expo, t'auras un fessée.....


----------



## MortyBlake (11 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> Morty t'es pas venu à l'expo, t'auras un fessée.....



Tout de suite des promesses ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> En tout cas on compte sur "eux"... le "Dakar" oui... mais à pédales...





Bassman a dit:


> On a dit en Argentine et au Pérou, pas au Brésil



 :affraid: :affraid:

:rateau:

EDIT : Mais pire, on peut toujours faire (posté à propos de ce qui précède) :



al02 a dit:


> Qui trop embrase, mal éteint.  :love:



Encore un qui devait être pompier à Bonneuil


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore un qui devait être pompier à Bonneuil



déjà sous le coup de 8h, ce type est une catastrophe


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Attention&#8230; c'est subtil !


koeklin a dit:


> Ne vous étonnez pas  qu'il fasse _fi_ de toutes vos remarques
> Sympas les jeux!


----------



## tantoillane (12 Février 2008)

Hé, hé, apple viens de sortir son premier iPod de 1 To, non non c'est pas une blague, preuve à l'appuie : une capture de l'utilitaire de disque : http://mymusique.hostarea.org/ipod1to.jpg

Et regardez bien, c'est bien le disque physique qui porte ce nom, et non une partition !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Hé, hé, apple viens de sortir son premier iPod de 1 To, non non c'est pas une blague, preuve à l'appuie : une capture de l'utilitaire de disque : http://mymusique.hostarea.org/ipod1to.jpg
> 
> Et regardez bien, c'est bien le disque physique qui porte ce nom, et non une partition !


Deux dans la même journée&#8230;
Désolé mais quand ça atteint ce niveau, y'a prescription&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Hé, hé, apple viens de sortir son premier iPod de 1 To, non non c'est pas une blague, preuve à l'appuie : une capture de l'utilitaire de disque : http://mymusique.hostarea.org/ipod1to.jpg
> 
> Et regardez bien, c'est bien le disque physique qui porte ce nom, et non une partition !



MOUHAHAHAHAHAHA    






Nan je déconne, c'est pas drôle.


----------



## tantoillane (13 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Deux dans la même journée
> Désolé mais quand ça atteint ce niveau, y'a prescription



Pas compris ...  Je suis censé aller me cacher ??? 



Bassman a dit:


> MOUHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Nan je déconne, c'est pas drôle.




Ouais en fait ça n'a rien de drôle, le disque est à 50 % HS, entre la vie et la mort, d'où cette chose bizarre... Sur le coup moi ça m'a amusé, mais c'est vrai que ça n'a rien à faire dans ce fil


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Sur le coup moi ça m'a amusé, mais c'est vrai que ça n'a rien à faire dans ce fil



C'est bien le fond du problème :

- Il n'y a sans doutes que toi qui a été amusé de la chose.

- Et bien qu'en ayant conscience que ça n'ait rien à faire dans ce fil, tu le postes quand même.



Enfin bon, d'autres auraient ouvert un topic rien que pour ça.
Je console BackCat comme je peux. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

Ça faisait longtemps qu'il flirtait avec la gloire, le voilà enfin cité au pinacle&#8230;



pascalformac a dit:


> Robert O sein  vient de me suggerer un truc
> 
> et si tout ca n'était qu'un probleme de langue ou d'audition?
> 
> ...



pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur de se fader tout le fil (d'un coup, faut quand même un sacrée constitution, je préfère prévenir) je répondrai que oui. J'aurais pu user de la multicitation pour cette ample démonstration de Pascal&#8230;


----------



## tantoillane (13 Février 2008)

Ok, ok, on arrête de bouler rouge, je vais passer en négatif les gars, 

Bon aller, deux jeux de mots plutôt sympatoches et dans le même fil .Je donne le lien car il faut quand même s'accrocher pour comprendre comment l'on passe de cristaux liquides à un F117 





> Ah ouais, les cristaux liquides qui gèlent. Mouhahahahaha
> Et ça bout à 100° aussi?





> Posté par *Fab'Fab*
> _Attends, ici on est en France, on ne décolle de l'autoroute que depuis un Rafale...
> 
> _
> Yop mais le rafale n'est pas furtif, avec le F117 pas de problème avec les radars


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Février 2008)

Ok, j'avoue... je reconnais les posts ci-dessus :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (14 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Deux dans la même journée
> Désolé mais quand ça atteint ce niveau, y'a prescription



Ouais. Il me rappelle jo_6466 dans le fil "La blague du lundi". Pas vous?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

Aïe&#8230; dire que j'avais réussi à l'oublier&#8230; :affraid: Je retire ce que je t'ai écrit par moyen boulistique interposé !


----------



## Nobody (14 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Aïe dire que j'avais réussi à l'oublier :affraid: Je retire ce que je t'ai écrit par moyen boulistique interposé !



Héhé... Je suis votre inconscience qui se manifeste au travers d'improbables cauchemars éveillés.


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Aïe dire que j'avais réussi à l'oublier :affraid: Je retire ce que je t'ai écrit par moyen boulistique interposé !


Après quelques bières _de luxe_, on oublie... 
_Bientôt... _



Nobody a dit:


> Héhé... Je suis votre inconscience qui se manifeste au travers d'improbables cauchemars éveillés.


Un emmerdeur, quoi !...


----------



## Nobody (14 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Un emmerdeur, quoi !...



J'espère bien! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ben vala ôt chose. elle est là elle aussi, à l'affût du jeune éphèbe que je suis (ok, j'étais). Donnez des idées à notre jeune gode lurot plutôt.


----------



## Nobody (14 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


>



Je n'aime pas qu'on cite des posts de fils dont je suis banni.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Je n'aime pas qu'on cite des posts de fils dont je suis banni.


rhôôô pov' pepette:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> A l'accueil, il est de bon ton de garder un "Ugh!" au frais.




Eeeeeeet oui. Un mythe s'effondre.
Ou pas.

Mais le panthéon lui est ouvert 


Evidemment, je suis un de tes plus grands fans, tu t'en doutes !


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2008)

Ou quand Ponk va chercher loin, très loin...



PonkHead a dit:


> C'est vrai.
> Les premiers macs ressemblaient aux radars qui poussent aujourd'hui sur nos autoroutes.
> Quoi de plus _flashy_ qu'un radar ?
> 
> Bienvenue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2008)

Il y en a d'autres, qui vont chercher loin :






:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2008)

Boh!
Mais c'est vieux ça! 

Je me souviens j'avais hésité avec "d'Alaska". 

Je sais, je suis votre maitre à tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2008)

Toi, je sens que tu vas finir sur les genoux d'une secrétaire (en tant que blork note, s'entend)


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, je sens que tu vas finir sur les genoux d'une secrétaire (en tant que blork note, s'entend)



Ce n'est pas toi qui a le style haut ?


----------



## MortyBlake (22 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas toi qui a le style haut ?



Style haut peut-être, mais attention au cul bas sur le tas bas, Caramba.
:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y en a d'autres, qui vont chercher loin :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'tain on dirait du "Pacsal SeventySeven"


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Février 2008)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Style haut peut-être, mais attention au cul bas sur le tas bas, Caramba.
> :love: :love: :love: :love:



y aurait il un Patochmaan, Sonnyboy ou BackCat pour mettre fin à ces jeux de... 'tain sérieux on se croirait chez Ruqier làààààà... c'est nul, manque plus que Mélauré : le Jean Claude Bourret du Macintosh et c'est la totale  :hein:


:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La pêche au téléphone sans fil ça va être compliqué


----------



## NED (23 Février 2008)

77...77..mmm
Ca sent l'enigme...le symbole caché....voire la quadrature du cercle....;


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> 77...77..mmm
> Ca sent l'enigme...le symbole caché....voire la quadrature du cercle....;


Ouais, on va apprendre en fait que c'est un complice de l'Abbé Saunières, fondateur de la société secrète qui a barboté le magot des Bonnie & Clyde de l'antiquité : J.C. et M.M  qui eux mêmes s'étaient sauvés avec la caisse noire de leur Asso pour s'offrir un pied à terre tranquille sur la côte d'azur


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> 77...77..mmm
> Ca sent l'enigme...le symbole caché....voire la quadrature du cercle....;



Non, en fait, c'est lié au nombre d'or : tu multiplies le nombre d'or par 7, puis le résultat par 11, et enfin, tu multiplies ce dernier résultat par l'inverse du nombre d'or, et tu obtiens 77. 

Ça marche aussi avec pi, racine de 2 et l'âge du capitaine


----------



## NED (24 Février 2008)

Je savais bien que Pascal était donc l'héritier des templiers.
Il cache bien son jeu l'initié....


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> Pascal était donc l'héritier des templiers.



Ouais :mouais: sauf que j'ai pas vu la couleur des écus, des lingots et autres pierreries précieuses !


----------



## MortyBlake (24 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais :mouais: sauf que j'ai pas vu la couleur des écus, des lingots et autres pierreries précieuses !




Retourne toi :

"_des pésos, des lingots
Il en a l'cul cousu"_

Tonton Christobal, on t'a reconnu





 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

S'il vous plaît&#8230; Allez jouer aux billes sur l'autoroute. Si vous ne comprenez pas le but de ce fil, je risque de devoir vous l'expliquer en des termes qui ne vous plairont pas, tous autant que vous êtes, verts ou pas. Vous allez tenter de vous réjouir en vous disant que je suis un gros con, mais vous resterez sur votre faim en vous apercevant que je n'en ai rien à foutre. Ça durera des jours et des jours, je vais vous marquer à la culotte, ça va être pénible au possible, et vous gâcher ne serait-ce qu'un peu votre utilisation des forums.

Croyez-moi, ça m'ennuierait sincèrement.

Alors, vraiment. Allez jouer ailleurs  tout le monde en sortira grandit, en échange, les autres sachant que vous avez le potentiel pour être cités ici plusieurs fois par jour, je suis sûr que vous viendrez régulièrement nous dire bonjour de la bonne manière 

Merci pour votre compréhension


----------



## Lila (25 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tu vois le mâle partout.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Au nid sois, qui mâle y pense
> 
> :rateau:


....



ZRXolivier a dit:


> raté il est pas niçois.





Mille Sabords a dit:


> quelle salade tout ça !





ScubaARM a dit:


> hé oui c'est toi qui a haussé le thon



.....et tout ça d'affilé .....c'est de l'art !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tant que c'est pas du cochon.


----------



## Lila (25 Février 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tant que c'est pas du cochon.



...mon dieu ! ...il signe en plus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...mon dieu ! ...il signe en plus !



Ça l'ami  c'était à prévoir


----------



## r0m1 (25 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et voilà - un labyrinthe, un fil, manque plus que le Minotaure et, bien que fort bavards, vous vous Thésée.



on atteint des sommets


----------



## Lalis (25 Février 2008)

Aaaaaaand the winner is...



PonkHead a dit:


> Et voilà - un labyrinthe, un fil, manque plus que le Minotaure et, bien que fort bavards, vous vous Thésée.



La classe 


Pfff... grillée :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2008)

çà arrive même aux meilleurs   



jpmiss a dit:


> Nan ça c'est sa mère.
> Ben oui, la célèbre Motha Fucca!


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Février 2008)

ptain comment on fait pour se désabonner en douce de ce fil :mouais: :casse:

:rateau:


----------



## poildep (27 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ptain comment on fait pour se désabonner en douce de ce fil :mouais: :casse:
> 
> :rateau:


ben tu files. 

je sais je suis pas au niveau mais j'essaye hein !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A noter quand même que si le leader du groupe Téléphone, Jean Louis Aubert (rien à voir avec le RER), pouvait utiliser un téléphone cellulaire à son domicile fixe, il faisait figure de favorisé par rapport au leader du groupe Noir Désir, Bertrand Quanta (rien à voir avec Max Planck) qui lui, ne pouvait pas utiliser de téléphone fixe dans sa cellule
> 
> :rateau:



J'ai mal la tête :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2008)

C'est pas pour le jeu de mots, vu qu'il y en a pas...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> une aide en ligne plutôt bien faite, qui ne nécessite pas de connexion internet




Mais tout de même, c'est beau. 





Hin hin!


----------



## mado (27 Février 2008)

> Posté par *Pascal 77*
> 
> 
> _A noter quand même que si le leader du groupe Téléphone, Jean Louis Aubert (rien à voir avec le RER), pouvait utiliser un téléphone cellulaire à son domicile fixe, il faisait figure de favorisé par rapport au leader du groupe Noir Désir, Bertrand Quanta (rien à voir avec Max Planck) qui lui, ne pouvait pas utiliser de téléphone fixe dans sa cellule _


 
Quant à lui, c'est Cantat..


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2008)

La petite Mado est appelée au post n°150 de ce sujet...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2008)

Le "monp'titbobby" est informé que le vocable "l'aide en ligne d'un logiciel" désigne l'aide intégrée au logiciel lui même, aussi bien que celle qu'on peut obtenir sur internet, et que donc on peut très bien la consulter "hors ligne" le cas échéant


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le "monp'titbobby" est informé que le vocable "l'aide en ligne d'un logiciel" désigne l'aide intégrée au logiciel lui même, aussi bien que celle qu'on peut obtenir sur internet, et que donc on peut très bien la consulter "hors ligne" le cas échéant



Pascal, pour t'aider à l'aide en ligne "hors ligne"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Pascal, pour t'aider à l'aide en ligne "hors ligne"



t'as la pêche toi


----------



## NED (29 Février 2008)

How c'est du lourd là..... 
On peut pas rivaliser...
"Pascal line's king!"
:king:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Février 2008)

Bel effort :



pascalformac a dit:


> et pour soigner ca un petit coup de vicks
> et Aubert camphre


----------



## pascalformac (29 Février 2008)

Effort  "Volontaires " fait dans la "Gaité " en quelque sorte


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le frelon vert? Comment ça y'a que moi qui adore?





G2LOQ a dit:


> Non, surement que _Baygon_ adore aussi.





ouch.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2008)

Y'a des jours comme ça où je me dis que not' Pascal, c'est pas vraiment le pire ; y'en a qui sans faire de jeux de mots foireux arrivent à surpasser le grand Bézu lui-même... :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Mars 2008)

Moi je comparerai Pascal77 plus à Pompon    _(hormis le fait qu'ils aient le même âge)_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi je comparerai Pascal77 plus à Pompon    _(hormis le fait qu'ils aient le même âge)_



Je vois que Monsieur est un esthète et un ami des Arts aux goûts aussi sûrs que variés...


----------



## Amok (20 Mars 2008)

Ce n'est pas vraiment du P77, j'ai donc hésité à vous faire partager cette citation dans "vos coups de coeur littéraires". Et puis non, car ce n'est pas à proprement parler de la littérature. Comme souvent chez Mackie, c'est inclassable. Alors avec un léger décalage sur le fil, je me suis retrouvé ici. Un peu hors sujet, mais si beau :
​


macinside a dit:


> j'avais envi de testé la kodachrome 64, c'est pas facile a scanner en tout cas !



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> yeah man (ne pas confondre avec le yemen)



J'aime bien, respect à elKBron


----------



## jugnin (27 Mars 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Bah, tant que le Tiberi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--->J'espère.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

bluebird672 a dit:


> en effet si tu as eu des compacts numériques entre les mains, tu n'as pas du faire de vraies photos...





Ah non, finalement il n'est même pas drôle...


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2008)

Hier j'ai revu par hasard une vieille émission ou il y avait Michel Chevalet !!!







C'est ton mentor à toi Pascal non?


----------

